# scallops



## Sawdust 703 (Jul 19, 2014)

what type of bit do I need to make scallops around the edges of a project? I've got several bits, but have never done scallops. I've been commissioned to do a project for a Ranch, & I was thinkin' the scallops would look the best. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd stay away from using a router and use a drum sander in a drill! Practice on a piece of scrap first. It will give you the rustic look I think your customer is looking for. Start with course and stop wiith whatever gives the desired effect.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's a simple way to do the scallops using a 45º chamfer bit with a bearing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Oliver, he makes it look easy, I could find a way to screw it up guaranteed, I will have to try that. 
Like his hat too, gotta get one of those, wonder if HF has em.
Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I enjoyed the video. Here is how I made a couple of different scallops.


----------

